#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Marco Borsato in Antwerpen; Symphonica

## Christiaan Visser

Hey,

Werkt er hier ook iemand mee mee aan de productie van Marco borsato in Antwerpen dit jaar? 
Het opbouwen is al in volle gang en het belooft er mooi uit te gaan zien, nog beter, Marco heeft een heel orkest erbij genomen!

Net zoals vorig jaar is Patrick Kramer de Light designer en bedient Carlo Zaenen de hele show.

Info op 
http://www.marcoborsato.nl/
http://www.eml-productions.com/eng/n...px?newsid=1225

Klein Apparatuur lijstje:
60 VL2Cs, 
75 VL5s, 
44 VL2500 Spots, 
38 VL3000 Spots, 
16 VL3000 Washes, 
2 Virtuoso Systems
Boel Conventioneel licht.

----------


## LichtNichtje

this weer VariLite wat de klok slaat (tegenwoordig de standaard). Ben benieuwd naar het ontwerp en de show! En zo te zien zijn dees weer in goede handen!

Naar het schijnt gaat onze Marco het sportpaleis "aangenaam" doen ruiken?? Hoe wordt dit gerealiseerd of is dit pure onzin?

----------


## Dropsen

Da's op zich een leuk lijstje! Als er net zo'n geheel van wordt gemaakt als de Kuip vorig jaar (owkee nu met wat minder spul, maar toch) dan moet het heel wat worden!

Wat is Virtuoso? Net zoiets als Catalyst ofzo?

----------


## Wout Laenen

> citaat:Wat is Virtuoso? Net zoiets als Catalyst ofzo?



De Virtuoso is de sturing die EML gebruikt om het intelligent aan te sturen, toch?

Zie http://www.vari-lite.com/

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> this weer VariLite wat de klok slaat (tegenwoordig de standaard). Ben benieuwd naar het ontwerp en de show! En zo te zien zijn dees weer in goede handen!
> 
> Naar het schijnt gaat onze Marco het sportpaleis "aangenaam" doen ruiken?? Hoe wordt dit gerealiseerd of is dit pure onzin?



Dit is zeker geen onzin,
Luister en huiver.. :Wink: 
http://www.radio538.nl/538/media/player.jsp?id=382425






> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wout Laenen_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Wat is Virtuoso? Net zoiets als Catalyst ofzo?
> ...



Klopt. :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

De Virtuoso is een lichttafel van Vari-lite die werkt met het eigen Vari-lite protocol.
Mooie tafel met uitgebreide terugmelding van de lamp. Dit had de toekomtst  kunnen zijn, maar is toch ook uit productie genomen door Vari-lite samen met de series 300.[V]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door kokkie_
> 
> De Virtuoso is een lichttafel van Vari-lite die werkt met het eigen Vari-lite protocol.
> Mooie tafel met uitgebreide terugmelding van de lamp. Dit had de toekomtst  kunnen zijn, maar is toch ook uit productie genomen door Vari-lite samen met de series 300.[V]



Even een correctie... tafel werkt idd via het 'virtuoso' protocol dat per uitgang 48 VL's kan aansturen. Virtuoso heeft de beschikking over 2 van deze 'uitgangen'. Verder ook 2 DMX-universes. Deze wordt idd niet meer geproduceerd.
MAAR...

De virtuoso DX (die hier wordt toegepast?) werkt dan standaard met 8 universes en ondersteund ook nog steeds het virtuoso-protocol.
Deze zit echter nog steeds in het productgamma .



Fixture talkback werkt echter alleen op de VL-fixtures.

----------


## cornedure

Sorry dat ik je moet tegenspreken Axs, maar de Virtuoso DX is sinds 2002 van het gamma verdwenen. Staat ook op de lijst van de 'discontinued products' op de website.

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door cornedure_
> 
> Sorry dat ik je moet tegenspreken Axs, maar de Virtuoso DX is sinds 2002 van het gamma verdwenen. Staat ook op de lijst van de 'discontinued products' op de website.



Geen probleem hoor  :Wink:  Als ik mis ben, ben ik mis.
maar... DX2 kwam toch pas in 2003-2004 uit? Was oa een update naar een zwaarde pc en ondersteuning voor de VL EX1 mediaserver.
Dat de Virutoso zelf niet meer op de markt is, klopt idd, DX ben ik nu niet meer zeker van, DX2 _vermoed_ ik dus van wel...

Wat de series300 betreft, er is vorig jaar nog geopperd geweest om een nieuwe versie van de vl6 uit te brengen, de VL6-D.
Wat van dat project gekomen is, weet ik niet.

----------


## LichtNichtje

Nu even afwijkend van het originele topic, maar: een Virtuoso, heeft die niet een ferm uitgebreide fx engine? Telkens ik deze tafel zie, zie ik ook waanzinne dingen gebeuren met die vl's (of ligt dit aan Carlo Zaenen?? )[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

btw: vl5 vl6 waren toch op verhuurbasis, deze konden niet gekocht worden en werken enkel met repeaters. Of ben ik verkeerd?

----------


## JeroenVDV

A.s. dinsdag zit ik in Antwerpen in het Sportpaleis, dan zal wel ff een kort verslagje volgen (ik neem aan zonder foto's, waarschijnlijk niet toegestaan in het Sportpaleis?)

Al mensen die eerder gaan, of die al foto's hebben?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LichtNichtje_
> 
> Nu even afwijkend van het originele topic, maar: een Virtuoso, heeft die niet een ferm uitgebreide fx engine? Telkens ik deze tafel zie, zie ik ook waanzinne dingen gebeuren met die vl's (of ligt dit aan Carlo Zaenen?? )[]



Zit idd een erg leuke effectengenerator op, maar werkt totaal anders dan een gewone FX-engine. Die werkt in lagen (dacht max 3?). Waarmee in sets en sequences lagen worden opgebouwd die je dan weer kan combineren met statische cues en andere effecten.
Zo kan je idd erg leuke en vooral uitgebreide effecten creëren.
Maar natuurlijk heb je ook een goede operator nodig om alles uit de tafel te halen, en 'Zaad 'is beetje Virtuoso-virtuoos  :Wink: 











> citaat:
> btw: vl5 vl6 waren toch op verhuurbasis, deze konden niet gekocht worden en werken enkel met repeaters. Of ben ik verkeerd?



VL200-300 (VL2,VL4, VL5, VL6, VL7) reeksen zijn idd 'leasing'-equipment. Echter kan je ze tegenwoordig ook wel vinden op de 2nd hand markt.
VL200-300 reeksen werken met het VL-protocol (DMX200 noemen ze het) en dus dien je idd gebruik te maken van de smartrepeaters.

----------


## Harmen

@axs, klein detail, zit met plezier dit topic te volgen.
maar je noemt 2 keer de reeksen 200-300 in je vorige post, denk dat het spelfoutje is?

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Harmen_
> 
> @axs, klein detail, zit met plezier dit topic te volgen.
> maar je noemt 2 keer de reeksen 200-300 in je vorige post, denk dat het spelfoutje is?



Klopt perfect, gaat ook 2keer over de VL200-300 reeksen. 1) dat ze leasing zijn en 2) dat ze werken met het DMX200 protocol.
Waren 2 aparte vragen, en heb ze apart beantwoord... daarmee  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

Belgische grammatica [V]


 :Wink:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Hehe, Fijn dat zelfs een Moderator off-topic gaat.. Komt niet vaak voor :Wink: 

Kunnen we ook terugkeren op de echte vraagstelling, over de tafel & zijn VL's kan wel een nieuwe topic over worden geopend  :Smile: 

Vanavond is de eerste voorstelling van zijn Tour, Misschien dat er iemand van dit forum vanavond er is geweest en morgen ( als hij uitgeslapen is [8)]) een kort (foto-?) verslagje hier kan neerzetten? Lijkt mij wel interessant om te weten hoe Marco ons dit keer weer verrast met zijn Tour.

Danke Schön..

----------


## LichtNichtje

Dank u Tom voor je (offtopic) uiteenzetting. 
Ben ook wel eens benieuwd naar de showpics...

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Jaja inderdaad maar ook wij volgen geïnteresseerd dit forum om te weten wat er zoal leeft.  Interessant:-)
Groeten en kom eens een goedendag zeggen in Antwerpen.
Carlo

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ah, Carlo hier ook.. Wat een aangename verrassing.  :Smile: 

Wat ik me afvraag, is waar de Foh en de lichttafels in Antwerpen staan, Zie ik de DVD van Zien' van 2004, dan zie je nergens ergens maar in de zaal iets wat daar op lijkt? Kun je mij eens toelichten waar het hele gebeuren vanaf werd bestuurd? 

En waar staan jullie dit keer met het licht en geluid, dit keer wel in het midden?

----------


## lj djcenter

Ik ga zat 21 mei ook naar het optreden van marco in het sportpaleis en hoopt terug op een schitterende lichtshow als verleden jaar. Dit zal zo wel zien als de operator hetzelfste is gebleven. Ohja iemand een gedacht hoeveel een productiedag zou kosten aan de nodige euro's

mvg tom

----------


## marcitec

hey carlo 
veel plezier daar nog bij borsato en doe patrick en jacky en zen broertje als hij er is (zal wel) de groeten
ben benieuwd naar het eindresultaat de eerste plannen zagen er goed uit toen ik ze zag als ik tijd heb kom ik effe gedag zeggen

groeten

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Wij staan zoals altijd met onze regie achter het geluid vlak voor de tribunes, in de zaal dus.  Het virtuoso verhaal is toch wel iets anders dan wat ik hier lees, maar is een te lang verhaal om hier over te beginnen, en wat is daar trouwens het nut van?  Kan enkel zeggen dat de ontwikkeling in Dallas nog doorgaat en zo heeft men voor ons bv. een nieuwe beta-versie geschreven omdat we in Antwerpen ook 2 Pandoras Boxen aansturen ( 1 voor ledwall en 1 voor MiPix) en hiervoor hebben ze dus een softwareversie herschreven zodat we alle content (filmpjes) die in de boxen zitten kunnen previewen wat het veel makkelijker.
Zal Jacky en de rest de groeten doen en zorgen dat ze dit forum meevolgen want tegenwoordig zitten die toch continu te internetten ginds :Smile: Groeten ...

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Hé Carlo, jij kunt vast en zeker niet even een paar fotos maken van het Technische gedeelte van de show..?  :Smile: .. Zou je vast een hoop Members een plezier mee doen.. Mij in ieder geval wel..

----------


## JeroenVDV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Jaja inderdaad maar ook wij volgen geïnteresseerd dit forum om te weten wat er zoal leeft.  Interessant:-)
> Groeten en kom eens een goedendag zeggen in Antwerpen.
> Carlo



Nog 2 daagjes en ik ben ook in Belgenland (a.s. dinsdag), in het Sportpaleis bij Marco. Is het, gezien afscherming/beveiliging/etc. mogelijk om ff langs te lopen bij de FOH? (We hebben staanplaats-kaarten :Smile: ) Ben wel benieuwd, kan ik je gelijk ook even een handje schudden.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Net terug uit Antwerpen.. Wat een show!! Alleen al 60 koppen boven de middenvloer puur voor de sfeer en effecten, veel gebruik van trussbogen, takelen tijdens de show, lasers, te mooi voor woorden!!! Podium met verschillende "lagen", videoschermen aan de voorkant van hoogteverschillen in het podium, etc.

Natuurlijk was de gehele show helemaal top. Geweldige zang, goede sfeer, 1 en al geweldig  :Smile: 

Enige minpuntje vond ik Marco's stem: Alles was goed, zuiver en vooral aangenaam gemixed, alleen de stem van Marco had wat overheersend mid, wat mij ging irriteren na een tijdje. Kan zijn dat het afgeregeld is op een niet-verkouden Marco, en dat hij nu wel verkouden was, maar het viel me gewoon echt op, tegenover de prachtige gemixte band, het orkest, etc.

Foto's (als ze geluk zijn ook een paar van de FOH  :Wink: ) volgen morgen, nu gauw m'n bed in. 

By the way, ook heel even Carlo gezien/gesproken, maar die was behoorlijk druk (en da's ook weer logisch [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]


Edit:

Foto's!! Helaas niet bepaald scherp, behalve die van de FOH. Tja, het blijft een springende massa waar je in probeert te fotograferen  :Smile:

----------


## stekelvarke

mooie foto's van een mooie productie. die leds op het podium(denk toch dat het leds zijn)lijken enorm op die van bij cluseau vanbinnen.
hoe zit het nu met die geur? staat er een enorme geurmachine ofzoiets?

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Het is wel weer petje af voor Carlo & Patrick.. Elke keer weer een mooi ontwerp, met daarin geweldige lichtplaatjes en een schitterende show! 

Ik wacht nu al met volle smart op de release van marco's Dvd, die er vast wel zal komen neem ik aan?

Maarre Carlo,jij kunt vast en zeker niet even een paar fotos maken van het Technische gedeelte van de show..?  :Smile:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> 
> hoe zit het nu met die geur? staat er een enorme geurmachine ofzoiets?



Geur heb ik niets van gemerkt. Ik was misschien te verkouden  :Wink: 
Niemand verder gehoord erover, en een vriendin waarmee ik erheen ging rook er ook totaal niets van.

Als er een DVD komt, ben ik erbij om hem te kopen :Smile: 

Erg bijzonder waren de prachtige zeepbellen, die door van die bubble-machines werden gegenereerd tijdens 1 van de songs. Machines stonden overal-en-nergens opgesteld, prachtig effect.

Zelfs lasers werden gebruikt tijdens deze show, alhoewel het nu wel een beetje standaard begint te worden helaas.

(Maar ik heb er wel opnieuw van genoten  :Wink: )

----------


## stekelvarke

raar hoe wijnig mensen er nog te verbluffen zijn met lasers,strobos,Mh's,... iedereen lijkt het al gewoon dat er ergens wat lasers en honderden Mh's worden neergezet.
Ik hoop ook op nog wat foto's van de dimbeach en stroomvoorziening,..

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Leds bij Clouseau waren neo ledtubes, bij Symphonica gebruiken we MiPix.

----------


## Wout Laenen

Hoi Carlo,

Als ik vragen mag, hoe lang programmeren jullie nu aan zo'n show? Daar moet toch heel wat tijd inkruipen?

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Wij hebben een week in Bekkevoort in een wysiwyg studio geprogrammeerd, in Antwerpen zelf hebben we ongeveer 3 dagen gewerkt.  En tegenwoordig gaan we zo rond de middag naar de zaal om zaken op te kuisen, te finetunen of bij te programmeren.

----------


## Stinzo

heb gisteren de show gezien en erna nog wat nagenoten op de aftershow en ik kan maar een ding zeggen: de show was af! een dikke proficiat voor carlo en zijn crew! heb genoten van begin tot eind en vol verbazing de show gevolgd! bedankt voor een avond om nooit meer te vergeten!

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Wat ik me dan nog zo wel afvraag.. Patrick is de ontwerper, en jij de operator.. Maar, wat doet Patrick dan onder de show, toch niet aan met een biertje aan de bar zitten?  :Wink:  
Volgens mij is Patrick hier in zijn kostbare tijd ook wel eens op het forum geweest, of vergis ik me nu?  :Smile: 

En toch ben ik net zoals anderen nog steeds benieuwd naar fotos van de Dimmercity's en al de andere technische onderdelen van zo'n productie.. [|)]

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Tijdens de show zit Patrick naast mij en hij schuift al het key licht en de effecten zoals dwe's en 12Lites.  Het is ook Patrick die de laser cues drukt en verder noteert hij puntjes die we later dienen bij te programmeren/veranderen.  Hij leest dit forum idd ook wel eens maar heeft nog niet de tijd gevonden om te antwoorden.  Zal eens horen of hier iemand van de crew is die enkele foto's van dimcity enzo heeft.

----------


## piebe

Ja ***ver..... ! (hahaha) Iemand moet toch Carlo vertellen wat hij moet programmeren, en tijdens de show ben ik hartstikke druk hoor, het komt er op neer dat ik de verantwoordelijke ben voor het totaalplaatje, dat wil zeggen licht, decor, in dit geval ook de video-graphics, laser, volgspots, rook, zeepbellen, droogijs, alle bewegingen met de Cyberhoists etc... Dus ik ben wel blij dat Carlo de show operate ! En trouwens dat heb ik ook niet meer in de vingers, en hij is een van de beste operators ter wereld, ik zou gek zijn om dat zelf te doen. Sterker nog, ik zou een show als deze nooit zonder Carlo kunnen doen ! En uiteraard ook niet zonder de gehele EML-crew waar we al jaren mee samenwerken. Ik zal eens kijken wat er aan foto's is, heb zelf ondertussen al zeker een paar honderd van de opbouw e.d.  



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Tijdens de show zit Patrick naast mij en hij schuift al het key licht en de effecten zoals dwe's en 12Lites.  Het is ook Patrick die de laser cues drukt en verder noteert hij puntjes die we later dienen bij te programmeren/veranderen.  Hij leest dit forum idd ook wel eens maar heeft nog niet de tijd gevonden om te antwoorden.  Zal eens horen of hier iemand van de crew is die enkele foto's van dimcity enzo heeft.

----------


## LJ Tom

Dag Carlo en Patrick,

Was gisteren toevallig met Jacky en Ben (Hommers) in een gesprek, en toen kwam het aspect draadloos netwerk tersprake. Ik heb toen ook begrepen dat de vl´s enz via een pda en het draadloze netwerk kunnen geresset ect kunnen worden door de techniekers.

Is dit echter niet gevaarlijk, of zijn deze netwerken beveiligd tegen storingen en kwaadwilligen?

Wordt er bij Marco nu ook al volledig draadloos gewerkt?

Groeten daar aan de crew!

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Bij ons wordt niets draadloos gestuurd, is wel gebeurd bij andere produkties maar niet hier.  Wij gebruiken ELC Nodes waardoor we alle dmx-lijnen sturen en bij een defect of storing is er een tech in onze dimcity die via een pc de betreffende lamp kan resetten, starten ...

----------


## puin

Da's juist Carlo, het systeem is niet draadloos. Van die elc's en palm daar zit wel iets achter. We kunnen in Carlo zijn plaats lampen resetten , starten ,... als hij geen tijd heeft van aan de dimmers. En dit is ook mogelijk vanop een palm.

Grts

PS die foto's van de dimmers enzo die komen er wel, geef ons effe tijd.

----------


## Wysirik

Goedverdoemme Kramer & Zaenen 

Das was eel veel visueel geweld! Sante!

Rik

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Enkele fotos inmiddels ontvangen van patrick,

http://members.lycos.nl/cfv/Licht./Marco%20Borsato/

Alle fotos die ik van Patrick krijg, zal ik op die server gooien.

Nogmaals bedankt voor de Fotos Patrick & Carlo & Crew

----------


## SjoerdOptLand

@Christiaan Visser: ik zie op de eerste dimmersfoto een WLAN access point oid. Waar wordt dat voor gebruik als ik vragen mag?

Groeten,
Sjoerd

----------


## par

merci hé mannen,

nu heb ik eindelijk zelf ook eens foto's van mijnen dimmercity

----------


## puin

[quote]_Geplaatst door par_

merci hé mannen,

nu heb ik eindelijk zelf ook eens foto's van mijnen dimmercity


ONZE DIMMERCITY LOL

En over die accespoint, da's simpel, als je draadloos met een palm lampen wil resetten moet je het systeem draadloos maken tuurlijk, zou het dat niet kunnen zijn?

----------


## par

oei, oei,

ikkrijg hier al commentaar, "SORRY" joeri, t'is "ONZE" dimmercity

----------


## par

[quote]_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_

Jaja inderdaad maar ook wij volgen geïnteresseerd dit forum om te weten wat er zoal leeft.  Interessant:-)
Groeten en kom eens een goedendag zeggen in Antwerpen.
Carlo
gij zoudt beter eens achter u tafel uitkomen en ons ne goeiendag komen zeggen.  :Wink:

----------


## VL2c

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> VL200-300 (VL2,VL4, VL5, VL6, VL7) reeksen zijn idd 'leasing'-equipment. Echter kan je ze tegenwoordig ook wel vinden op de 2nd hand markt.



zeg me dan eens waar ik 2de hands VL2c's kan vinden ??

----------


## timmel

Gisteren naar Marco geweest en inderdaad hoor, wat een show. Alleen het licht al. Mijn vriendin betrapte mij er steeds op dat ik meer naar het licht aan het kijken wan dan naar Marco. De intro en afsluiting met die lasers, de bewegende trussen, zeepbellen, LED panelen met hetzelfde beeld als het projectiescherm, heel mooi. Goed geamuseerd. Maar nu... de kritiek.
Ik vond het geluid vaak niet geweldig. Ik stond zo'n 35 meter voor de linker line-array en het hoog miste ik toch wel. 35 meter is toch niet te kortbij of wel? Marco zijn stem kwam niet goed over. Je verstond hem zelfs vaak niet. Mijn vriendin zei het na afloop zelfs en die heeft er alles behalve verstand van. De gastartiest Petra Berger klonk in mijn oren beter. Ik vraag me wel af waarom Petra twee liedjes van Trijntje Oosterhuis zong. Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat Trijntje normaal zou komen maar die dag niet kon waardoor Petra inviel. Ze moest uiteraard wel haar liedjes zingen aangezien het orkest die ingestudeerd had. Het hele symphonica hoorde je niet echt goed. Vaak zag je die violisten zo snel spelen dat ik dacht, en nu gaat er rook uit komen en vliegen die violen in de fik. Je hoorde het echter niet goed of helemaal niet, enkel bij de rustige nummers kwamen ze goed naar voren. Nu zullen jullie zeggen, je moet luisteren naar het geheel. Maar ik heb best een muzikaal gehoor en kon ze toch niet terugvinden tussen het geheel. Er ging ook iets mis met Kees Ten Dam zijn elektrische fluit bij de Bestemming, jammer. Op het laatste werden er 3 lasers op een deel spiegelbollen gericht. Dat zag er heel mooi uit maar vele stralen die van de spiegelbol afkwamen stonden toch meer dan 2 seconden nagenoeg stil. Kan dit geen kwaad? Ik heb voor de zekerheid de stralen toch maar ontweken met mijn ogen. Marco had het over één of andere lavendelgeur dat verspreid zou worden maar ik heb toch niks geroken behalve zweet en bier.

Ondertussen zullen jullie wel denken, nou Tim, wat ben jij een zeikerd! Maar ik vond het geheel toch een geweldige show en heb veel genoten van de vele kippevelmomenten.

Proficiat Carlo en Patrick, en de hele EML-crew. Jullie hebben toch een geweldige baan hè.
Oh ja, bijna vergeten. Marco en de crew... ook proficiat!

Greetz Tim

----------


## par

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Bij ons wordt niets draadloos gestuurd, is wel gebeurd bij andere produkties maar niet hier.  Wij gebruiken ELC Nodes waardoor we alle dmx-lijnen sturen en bij een defect of storing is er een tech in onze dimcity die via een pc de betreffende lamp kan resetten, starten ...



ik denk da carlo nie weet wa wij allemaal draadloos uitspoken. misschien maar beter dat hij het nie weet, hij zou der waarschijnlijk slecht van slapen.

vroeger was den operater de baas, ma dat is veranderd nu zijn wij baas.

greetz 

parrekes en puin[code][/code]

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door VL2c_
> 
> VL200-300 (VL2,VL4, VL5, VL6, VL7) reeksen zijn idd 'leasing'-equipment. Echter kan je ze tegenwoordig ook wel vinden op de 2nd hand markt.







> citaat:
> zeg me dan eens waar ik 2de hands VL2c's kan vinden ??



Beetje internet afspeuren. Op LN wordt regelmatig melding gemaakt van VL's uit de 200-300 reeks die te koop aangeboden worden. Meestal van theaters/themeparks, dus absoluut geen die van de vrachtwagen zijn gevallen.
VL5 passeerde in ieder geval al paar keer de revue.

----------


## lj djcenter

Gisteren dus concert meegamaakt. Van de lightshow valt er niets op te merken. Die was meer dan top. Mijn hoedje af voor de gehele light EML crew En in het bijzonder Carlo. Is een meester in z'n job. De enkele minpuntjes waren de feedback van de microfoons die optraden en de irritante bij ruis sommige rustige nummers.. (maar dit hoort hier nie thuis e)

Mvg tom

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door par_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> ...



Ge moet niet vragen hoe groot mijn vertrouwen in zo een stercrew is dat ik dot zomaar aan jullie overlaat!!!!!!  Maar de baas die loopt thuis rond hoor!

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Trouwens Piet Parrekens en Joerie Puin, als er dan toch iemand met een pda zo makkelijk lampen kan resetten hoe komt het dan dat ik bij momenten zo lang moet wachten en het veel beter zelf kan doen???????  Ik ken jullie antwoord al:-)

----------


## LJ Tom

Ik had misschien beter het onderwerp draadloos/pda niet aangesneden  :Big Grin: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Trouwens Piet Parrekens en Joerie Puin, als er dan toch iemand met een pda zo makkelijk lampen kan resetten hoe komt het dan dat ik bij momenten zo lang moet wachten en het veel beter zelf kan doen???????  Ik ken jullie antwoord al:-)

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Nee nee Tom da's juist heel goed want langs deze weg weet ik ook wat er tijdens de show backstage gebeurd.  Nu maken ze me niks meer wijs.



> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> 
> Ik had misschien beter het onderwerp draadloos/pda niet aangesneden 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## esound

Beetje internet afspeuren. Op LN wordt regelmatig melding gemaakt van VL's uit de 200-300 reeks die te koop aangeboden worden. Meestal van theaters/themeparks, dus absoluut geen die van de vrachtwagen zijn gevallen.
VL5 passeerde in ieder geval al paar keer de revue. 


Kan mij mij zeggen wat LN betekent

----------


## LND

Ik denk dat axs het LightNetwork bedoeld...
http://www.lightnetwork.com

Heb nog een klein vraagje voor Mr. Zaenen...
Jullie werken met bewegende truss d.m.v. cyberhoist ... Kun je eens uit de doeken doe hoe de aansturing hiervan in elkaar zit.  Zit hier ook een DMX-interface tussen of ???

Groet,

Leander

----------


## puin

Zaenen, Als ge het antwoord al kent waarom vraagt ge het dan? 
By the way, ik heb u der ook al is mee zien kloten "remember" lol


Die cyberhoists da's een geval appart. Is een motor die je spanning geeft en als stuurkabel gaat er ethernet in. dmv switchen gaat dit naar een G5 vanwaar met speciale software de motors worden gecontrolleerd.

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Ik denk dat axs het LightNetwork bedoeld...
> http://www.lightnetwork.com
> 
> Heb nog een klein vraagje voor Mr. Zaenen...
> Jullie werken met bewegende truss d.m.v. cyberhoist ... Kun je eens uit de doeken doe hoe de aansturing hiervan in elkaar zit.  Zit hier ook een DMX-interface tussen of ???
> 
> Groet,
> ...



http://www.teamprojects.nl/pdf/InMotionCyberHoist.pdf

grt'n

R

----------


## Juan

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wysirik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> ...



Waar zouden we zijn zonder wysirickie.

----------


## mennobroere

Wat ik me afvroeg is hoe jullie voorprogrammeren met al die bewegende truss, naar mijn mening kan je in Wysiwyg geen bewegingen simuleren. Hoe doen jullie dat doormiddel van Layers of Scene's of is het gewoon elke keer je truss rotaten/moven?

[u]_Greetz Mennotje_ </u>

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

We programmeren eigenlijk met een vaste trusspositie en uiteindelijk in de zaal als de trussposities bepaald zijn passen we de presets aan indien nodig.



> citaat:_Geplaatst door mennobroere_
> 
> Wat ik me afvroeg is hoe jullie voorprogrammeren met al die bewegende truss, naar mijn mening kan je in Wysiwyg geen bewegingen simuleren. Hoe doen jullie dat doormiddel van Layers of Scene's of is het gewoon elke keer je truss rotaten/moven?
> 
> [u]_Greetz Mennotje_ </u>

----------


## VL2c

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> [VL200-300 reeksen werken met het VL-protocol (DMX200 noemen ze het) en dus dien je idd gebruik te maken van de smartrepeaters.



Als je toch puntjes wilt zetten..., dmx200 dient enkel om de échte S200 op te draaien , dus via een dmx200 interface, ,dus voor de VL2c en de VL4. De interface hangt voor je ACS rack...[

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Mensen, ooit al eens de Chat uitgevonden? 

Dit gaat een beetje erg offtopic..  :Wink: 

@ Patrick, ik neem nog graag fotos van jou in ontvangst, of andere crewmembers..  :Smile: 

Jullie mogen ze mailen naar Christiaan_visser_2@hotmail.com


edit door mod: naar aanleiding van deze posting even beetje schoonmaak gehouden in het topic. Onderlinge communicatie kan je best even via de 'gewone' wegen doen. Zo groot is het sportpaleis toch ook weer niet  :Wink: 
En een ASL lijkt me er ook wel te vinden...

----------


## piebe

Onderstaande lijkt me duidelijk.....

edit door mod: naar aanleiding van deze posting even beetje schoonmaak gehouden in het topic. Onderlinge communicatie kan je best even via de 'gewone' wegen doen. Zo groot is het sportpaleis toch ook weer niet  :Wink: 
En een ASL lijkt me er ook wel te vinden...
[/quote]

----------


## Paul Klomp

2 Piebe

G'morgen Patrick,

Ik heb nog nergens gelezen waar al die mooie trussen vandaan komen  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## piebe

He Paulus !
Er hangt ook best veel prolyte... maarrrr.... al het decoratieve, mooie ronde, gebogen etc. komt van Interal ! je weet wel.....





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Paul Klomp_
> 
> 2 Piebe
> 
> G'morgen Patrick,
> 
> Ik heb nog nergens gelezen waar al die mooie trussen vandaan komen

----------


## puin

Als we al nimeer mogen lachen en zeveren dan stoppen we dermee. Dan is het leven nimer plezant.

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Inmiddels weer nieuwe foto's van patrick ontvangen.

http://www.members.lycos.nl/cfv/Licht./Marco%20Borsato/

Mijn dank ervoor, Het ziet echt zalig uit  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

2puin, zeveren mag natuurlijk, maar laat het dan nog een beetje ergens over gaan en laat de crewtalk onder de crew, daar ist crewtalk voor :Wink:

----------


## dokter dB

hee patrick! wat een bizar mooie lichtplaatjes zeg!

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Hehe, Wat voelt Carlo zich nu beledigd  :Wink: 

overigens staan er ook foto's op de site van marco zelf, onder fotogalerij--&gt;Tour.. Aardig om te bekijken.. :Smile:

----------


## axs

Hier nog een paar pics

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Sorry maar denk niet dat je mij kent, ben in de verste verte niet beledigd, zou zelfs niet kunnen bedenken waarom,



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Christiaan Visser_
> 
> Hehe, Wat voelt Carlo zich nu beledigd 
> 
> overigens staan er ook foto's op de site van marco zelf, onder fotogalerij--&gt;Tour.. Aardig om te bekijken..

----------


## dokter dB

wat mooi zeg, heb helemaal geen verstand van licht, maar wat ik zo mooi vind is dat het (mede door die bogen) zo assymetrisch is, zodat het een soort sterrenhemeleffect heeft... [8D]

----------


## LND

Beste Carlo, Patrick, Chris of andere ...

Op de eerste foto projecteren jullie MB mbv een laser. 
Gebeurt dit op een doek ?  En zoja, welk systeem gebruiken jullie voor dat doek te laten vallen ?  Is dat Kabuki ?

Groet,

Leander

----------


## Techje

Hallo, Patrick (of wie zich ook aangesproken voelt natuurlijk... :Big Grin: 

In eerst instantie: Te gekke show, petje af!!!

Even een vraag betreft de Cyberhoisten; door welk bedrijf worden de takels geleverd? En door wie en wat wordt het nu daadwerkelijk aangestuurd? Ik neem aan dat dat niet jij, maar een soort van operator die dingen progt en tijdens de show wegdrukt...?

Gr.

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

We gebruiken inderdaad een kabuki valsysteem.  Deze werd door EML zelf gemaakt.  De laser wordt door ons bediend via dmx.



> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Beste Carlo, Patrick, Chris of andere ...
> 
> Op de eerste foto projecteren jullie MB mbv een laser. 
> Gebeurt dit op een doek ?  En zoja, welk systeem gebruiken jullie voor dat doek te laten vallen ?  Is dat Kabuki ?
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Leander

----------


## Christiaan Visser

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Sorry maar denk niet dat je mij kent, ben in de verste verte niet beledigd, zou zelfs niet kunnen bedenken waarom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Christiaan Visser_
> ...



Ik ken je ook niet, maar het was meer ironie.. Ach, mijn type humor..[B)]

Christiaan Visser aangenaam kennis te maken Carlo, nu ken je me wel :Smile: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door LND_
> 
> Beste Carlo, Patrick, Chris of andere ...
> 
> Op de eerste foto projecteren jullie MB mbv een laser. 
> Gebeurt dit op een doek ?  En zoja, welk systeem gebruiken jullie voor dat doek te laten vallen ?  Is dat Kabuki ?
> 
> Groet,
> 
> Leander



Ik hoor niet tussen dat rijtje, Carlo, Patrick en de EML-crew hebben daar meer doel over  :Wink:

----------


## Rookie

ik vind dit echt een prachtige show. Ongeloofelijk spijtig dat ik niet in het sportpaleis ben geraakt. Wat ik me dan wel afvraag hoelang geleden is begonnen aan het ontwerp van deze show? En welke laser wordt er door jullie gebruikt enorm mooi effect.

grt dries

----------


## stekelvarke

het belgische star acedemy was ook tegast bij de opbouw en heeft zelfs een beetje moen helpen.
hier wat sfeerbeelden: http://staracademy.belbone.be/nieuws...eerbeelden.wmv met wat zoeken op de site vint je ook interviews met wat de mensen van star acedemy er van vonden.

----------


## LND

Die waren waarschijnlijk een zéér grote hulp...

----------


## stekelvarke

dat denk ik ook :Stick Out Tongue:  maarja het gaat om het filmpje dat is eens wat anders als foto's

----------


## kokkie

[ off topic ] Maar Staracademy is zijn tijd wel ver vooruit met hun bewegende koppen in het logo rechtsboven op de site  :Big Grin: . Is dit de toekomst, fixture die ook nog eens langs elkaar heen door de truss schuiven? [ /off topic ]

Sorry het heeft er niets met het onderwerp te maken, maar het viel me gewoon op.

----------


## marcitec

ja je krijg wel een goede impressie van de set met dit videotje
ja nu weten hun ook hoe de techniesche mannen soms af zien  :Wink: 
carlo je staat er weer goed op heb je ze goed les gegeven  :Wink: 
verder carlo en pat echt top top top gewoon niets op aantemerken
verder ga ik de verhalen wel weer horen van jacky
en op naar de volgende zal ik maar weer zeggen nog 3 tegeaan





> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> het belgische star acedemy was ook tegast bij de opbouw en heeft zelfs een beetje moen helpen.
> hier wat sfeerbeelden: http://staracademy.belbone.be/nieuws...eerbeelden.wmv met wat zoeken op de site vint je ook interviews met wat de mensen van star acedemy er van vonden.

----------


## puin

Er wordt een Spectra laser van 10W gebruikt op het podium full color voor de logo's enzo en 3 JEks in de zaal. enkel groen

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Nou, afgelopen Zaterdag de laatste voorstelling..

Voldaan gevoel Crew?  :Smile: 

Verder al enig idee wanneer de DVD uit komt? 

Lijkt me dat hij over +-2 maand uit komt?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die DVD ga ik inderdaad ook maar een exemplaar van halen! Genoten van de foto's zeg, jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn. De volgende serie is weer in de Kuip mag ik aannemen? Maar alvast even een stel kaarten reserveren!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

We hebben inderdaad een voldaan gevoel en kunnen terugblikken op een over de gehele lijn geslaagde produktie.  Nu is het weer op naar de zomerfestivals enz.  Groeten en tot ergens te velde:-)

----------


## Silence

hoi carlo, operate jij ook op rockwerchter? mainstage of marquee? Vorig jaar was het virtuoso in marquee, dit jaar terug? Dan kom ik even langs gelopen. groet

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Naar jaarlijkse traditie zal ik terug de Marquee doen, weet nog niet zeker maar denk op HogII.  Zie je wel verschijnen:-)



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Silence_
> 
> hoi carlo, operate jij ook op rockwerchter? mainstage of marquee? Vorig jaar was het virtuoso in marquee, dit jaar terug? Dan kom ik even langs gelopen. groet

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Naar jaarlijkse traditie zal ik terug de Marquee doen, weet nog niet zeker maar denk op HogII.  Zie je wel verschijnen:-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:




Carlo,


Wordt nu wel tijd voor de Hog3! Hoorde dat Ollie er zeer positief erover was!!
Tafel is zeer stabiel! Vooral met de nieuwe software.


grt'n

Rik

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Zullen wel zien, maar Werchter is te vroeg denk ik, eerst elders wat mee spelen.  Leer ik jou de grote, jij mij de kleine.  En anders de Maxyzz, Chamsys of grootmoeder schijnen ook heel betrouwbaar te zijn (zie Versuz forum)  Tot binnenkort, grtn



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wysirik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> ...



 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: [img][/img] :Smile:

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Nog een filmpje van iemand gekregen.

Hij staat weer op de server http://www.members.lycos.nl/cfv/Licht./Marco%20Borsato/.

Leuke, zeer fijne Bewegende Trussen! en wat een older machtig mooie sfeer, Marco klapt maar 1 keer, en het hele paleis klapt meteen mee!

----------


## puin

Carlo Zaenen op een HOG komt dat zien komt dat zien lol

Mss idd Maxyz is proberen.

----------


## stekelvarke

warom niet de vertrouwde virtuoso?

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Virtuoso op festivals is voor visiting LD's niet zo aangenaam.  Dan is de Hog II toch de meest aangewezen console.  We hebben dit al op Virtuoso gedaan, maar dan gemergd met een Hog zodat we konden swoppen tussen consoles.  Maxyzz zal het niet worden hoor, heb maandag in de Versuz genoeg gezien, of niet gezien!
Voor de liefhebbers, op www.paintingwithlight.be staan enkele renders van tijdens het Wysiwyggen ginds.
Groeten, 



> citaat:_Geplaatst door stekelvarke_
> 
> warom niet de vertrouwde virtuoso?

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Virtuoso op festivals is voor visiting LD's niet zo aangenaam.  Dan is de Hog II toch de meest aangewezen console.  We hebben dit al op Virtuoso gedaan, maar dan gemergd met een Hog zodat we konden swoppen tussen consoles.  Maxyzz zal het niet worden hoor, heb maandag in de Versuz genoeg gezien, of niet gezien!
> Voor de liefhebbers, op www.paintingwithlight.be staan enkele renders van tijdens het Wysiwyggen ginds.



Nog altijd zo een problemen? Tja, is ook nog nieuw hé. En HOGIII is ook nog niet stabiel?

----------


## moderator

Onderwerp opgeschoond, mag vast wel even benadrukken dat het een *professioneel* licht en geluids forum is!

----------


## Club Borsato

Ik wil niet vervelend zijn hoor.
Maar hoe kun je profecioneel worden als je niet mag leren?? :Frown:

----------


## Percy

Ze hebben hier overal aan gedacht: Leren doe je overal, maar vooral hier --&gt; http://licht-geluid.nl/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=3
Het is alleen niet de bedoeling dat je een topic overneemt. Dus nu weer terug naar het onderwerp.. Anders kunnen ze weer gaan opschonen hier..

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Club Borsato_
> 
> Ik wil niet vervelend zijn hoor.
> Maar hoe kun je profecioneel worden als je niet mag leren??



Je kunt beginnen met je spelling :Big Grin: , verder kan je denken: 
1. ik heb een vraag....
2. Ga ik anderen om antwoord vragen?

....ff denken nog....

Heej, google!
Heej zoekfunctie...

3. Ik stel een vraag die zin heeft, nog niet behandeld is, of ik zoek een forumonderdeel wat bij mijn (starters)niveau past.
Wil beslist niet bot overkomen, maar zoals hierboven geschetst is wel DE manier waarop hier werkt.

Veel leesplezier!

----------

